# what type of rock?



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

I am trying to create a background that matches my rocks, however, I'm not sure what type of rocks they are and I'm not sure on how to create the holes in the background to mimic them. Any advice would be much appreciated. I believe my rocks might be Scoria but not 100% positive, that's just through a little bit of research.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What about using great stuff pond and stone over a piece of styrofoam, add holes, and add Drylock to mimic color.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

That may work, I believe I could even cut the Great stuff and it would have air bubbles in it. Thank you for the help, this will be my first background.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Post pictures, so we can see!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

If you have a heat gun then run it over the foam panel you plan to stick the great stuff to before you apply it. That way any of the foam that shows between the great stuff will also have that nice holey rough texture look as well.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

That's a good idea as well, do you think the Great stuff would melt just like the foam does?

I will defiantly post pics when I have time to start on it. I was just watching my fish tonight and thought it would be a great idea and went to search for other peoples creations but I didn't even know what to type in to search for them.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't used the Great Stuff on mine so I can't say how it would react with heat. You could try a small bit of it and see what happens. Just make sure you do it outside though because if it gives off any fumes like heating stryfoam then you don't want to breath it in an enclosed area.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you think by heating it, it could release toxins that could hurt the fish?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

No anything released will be off gassed by the time you finally put water in/cycle and add fish.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Great Stuff can work but it's tough to get the Drylok to adhere to it. If you rough up the surface enough, that can help. 
Another idea would be to just use the Styrofoam. If you use open-celled Styrofoam, you can use sand paper (40-grit) to rough up the surface and create a porous texture. For the finer detail, you can use an engraving tool. If you prefer finer detail throughout the background, use closed-cell Styrofoam instead.

As *SteveC* mentioned, it's good idea to experiment on a junk piece to see if you like the results.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

My fish tank has been up and running for about 3 weeks now. Healthy happy fish so far. When I go to put in the new background can I just clean it thoroughly with lots of dawn and water and then put it in the tank or do I need to cycle it? I don't plan on silicon it in so I have cut it so it will fit snug. This is my only tank so I don't have anywhere to put my fish for more than a few hours. What is the best way to do this?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

DO NOT use dawn. Besides, it's much easier to take everything out and install the background. If you use drylok, just let it dry and then you should be good to go.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, so I will just let the drylok set up then take my tank apart put in the background then put everything back together?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes. Make sure you have room for your filters!


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

i just spend the last 3 hours cutting out groves for my filter.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Purchase a large Rubbermaid tote (or something similar) and keep the fish in it while you clean out the tank and install the background.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

this is what i have done so far on the background. i just need to put the Great stuff onto it.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

thats lace rock


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help, I wasn't sure what type of rock it was.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

That's not lace rock, it's some sort of volcanic rock.


----------



## navytom (Oct 31, 2012)

when he said that i went and tried to find a lace rock that looked like mine and i couldn't find anything.


----------

